# Nachtangelverbot in Bayern (Oberbayern) aufgehoben.



## PhantomBiss (27. Januar 2015)

"Der Bezirkstag im bayerischen Landes-Fischereiverband hat das generelle Nachtfischverbot in Oberbayerb aufgehoben.
Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung:
[edit by Admin:
Leute, ihr wisst doch, kein einstellen fremder Texte, wenn, dann sinngemäß, aber nicht wörtlich zusammen fassen und zitieren und/oder verlinken.

Hier der Link:
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=100


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

Freut mich, wenn solch bescheuerte, unsinnige Regelungen verschwinden!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch in den Süden.
Und als Tourist wird die Ecke so auch interessanter.
#h


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

Ja es ist schon ein Meilenstein  Der Titel des Trööts müsste Korrekterweise allerdings "*Nachtangelverbot in Oberbayern aufgehoben", *lauten.


----------



## kernell32 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

Ich freu mich für euch! Jetzt sind wir hier in BaWü endgültig die letzten Neandertaler


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

@ Kernell: Aber ich könnte mit vorstellen, dass die Maßnahme auch bei euch zum Umdenken führt. Ich wünsche es euch jedenfalls! Bisher hatte ich ja den Eindruck, dass sich Bawü und Bayern gerne auf dem selben Kurs begeben. Wir sind Quasi Leidensgenossen, glaube ich.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

Am "Untermain" ist Nachtangeln meines Wissens nach auch erlaubt. Aber als was genau ein "Untermain" definiert ist, kann einem auch keiner sagen.

Freut mich jedenfalls für die Opferbayern #6


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

"Opferbayern" ist wirklich wahr, nicht nur in anglerischer Hinsicht.


----------



## kernell32 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> @ Kernell: Aber ich könnte mit vorstellen, dass die Maßnahme auch bei euch zum Umdenken führt. Ich wünsche es euch jedenfalls! Bisher hatte ich ja den Eindruck, dass sich Bawü und Bayern gerne auf dem selben Kurs begeben. Wir sind Quasi Leidensgenossen, glaube ich.


Dein Wort...
Ich wage kaum zu hoffen


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

Bayern ist groß... im Bezirk Schwaben darf man schon lange nachts angeln |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben. (?)*

In Bayern gibt es schon ca. 10 Jahre? kein Nachtangelverbot mehr. 

Jeder Regierungsbezirk (davon gibt es hier 7 verschiedene) kann jedoch wieder eigene Regeln (Bezirksfischereiverordnungen) erlassen. Und einige Regierungsbezirke darunter z.B. Oberbayern hatten bis jetzt am Nachtangelverbot festgehalten.



> Der *Bezirkstag im bayerischen Landes-Fischereiverband* hat das generelle Nachtfischverbot in Oberbayern aufgehoben.


Das glaube ich wiederum nicht. Der Bezirkstag (ähnl. Bundestag) ist das oberste Organ in einem Regierungsbezirk und hat mit dem LFV Bayern nix zu tun. 

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern ist lediglich ein Verband. "Erlassen" oder "Aufheben" im Sinne einer Gesetzgebung kann der nichts. Gott sei Dank!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern (Oberbayern) aufgehoben.*



> Immer mehr solcher  Anträge wurden in den vergangenen  Jahren genehmigt, denn es hatte sich  gezeigt, dass die Gewässer durch  das Nachtfischen keinen Schaden  nehmen.


Denne  mal auch allerschnellstens ab nach B-W mit dieser ungemein neuen und ganz offiziellen Erkenntnis:

|director: Gutachten- und umfragegeile Spätzlesprähistoriker, erweichiget Euch! Auch "Stier wie wir" kann offensichtlich bröckeln!

Kommt immerhin ausm noch tieferen Süden und ist damit sozusagen frei von jedwedem etwaigen nörd- oder gar östlich geprägten "Gesellschaftstoleranzverdacht"  = was sogar der Bayer erlaubt, kann der Schwabe doch eigentlich unbesehen fressen.

Somit dürfte einer freundlichen Übernahme ja zumindest theoretisch nix im Wege stehen. Doch im D-anglerischen Nordkorea ... endet das wohl eher mit "absichtlich stierer als Ihr" |sagnix


----------



## labralehn (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern (Oberbayern) aufgehoben.*

Macht dann gleich im Saarland weiter, dort gibts auch ein Nachtangelverbot, welches sogar zeitlich weiter ausgedehnt ist, als in BaWü.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in Bayern (Oberbayern) aufgehoben.*

Naja, die Menge erlaubter Fische pro Tag ändert sich ja auch nicht, da wärs doch wurscht ob Du den Fisch um 23 Uhr oder 13 Uhr wegfängst..

Sich da mit dem gesetzlichen Abknüppelgebot auseinander zu setzen und das aufzuweichen oder abzuschaffen, dass das sinnvoll sein könnte, das hat ja inzwischen sogar der LFV Bayern gemerkt und veröffentlicht - und ist sicherlich sinnvoller für Bestände als ein Nachtangelverbot ;-)).


Witzig in dem Zusammenhang (Angst um Fischentnahme bei vorgeschriebenen Abknüppeln) ist ja auch der Wegfall des "Sonderfalles "Hegene" " in der AVBayFiG, laut Bezirksverband Oberbayern:
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=106

Hegene gibts nicht mehr, dafür Anbissstelle neu definiert.
Eine Anbissstelle ist demnach als Einfach-, Doppel- oder Drillingshaken definiert.

Ein Wobbler mit 3 Drillingen hat demnach 3 Anbissstellen.

Geangelt werden darf mit maximal 5 Anbissstellen an einer Handangel (damit ist die Hegene erlaubt), die maximale Anzahl an Anbissstellen bei 2 Angeln dürfen 6 sein..

Dadurch, dass die Hegene als Begriff abgeschafft und durch "Handangel" und "Anbissstelle" ersetzt wurde, gilt das natürlich auch für Grundangeln, Schleppangeln etc....

Man kann nun also 2 Aalangeln auslegen, mit je 3 Haken (Paternoster o. ä. dran), oder beim Schleppen könnte man an 2 Ruten je 3 Wobbler mit nur einem Haken einsetzen.

Beachten auch:
Gufi mit Stinger hat dann 2 Anbissstellen!
Wo dann laut Gewässerordnung bisher Spinnrute mit einer Anbissstelle erlaubt war, kann man also keinen Stinger mehr bei Gufis einsetzen oder keinen Wobbler oder Blinker mit mehr als 1 Drilling/Haken, wenn man Ärger vermeiden will!!!

In wie weit das so gewollt oder (gut) durchdacht war, darüber kann man sicher diskutieren - auch wenns hier im Nachtangelverbotsaufhebungsthread nur deswegen interessant ist, weil scheinbar insgesamt in Bayern da einiges in den Verordnungen geändert wurde (Abknüppelgebot blieb meines Wissens aber "freundlicherweise" erhalten)..

Da hat der bayerische Amtsschimmel jedenfalls im vollen Galopp wieder ausgekeilt.. ;-)))


----------

